# Under Staircase Cabinet



## mseason (Jan 22, 2015)

I would like to make a cabinet for under my stairs. The dimensions are 71" tall, 72" wide and 34" deep. I will be 4" short of a complete triangle. Any guidance is appreciated. I have tried to use many different software programs so I could determine the best measurements for pullouts, doors... and have not been successful. Is there a way I can input the dimensions and a rendering will pop up allowing me to figure out the best way to go? 
Thanks,


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

not to my knowledge. It would require some impressive logic to figure that stuff out, placing limits for available hardware would be very difficult.

Id cruise google images for under stair carpentry to get ideas, then design your own based on what you liked.


----------



## mseason (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks, I have seen many and have a good idea of what I want to do. I figured their should be software that would make the process easier, including a material list.

Thanks again.


----------



## brizak79 (May 20, 2011)

You can try Google Sketch-Up. It won't design it for you, but it gives you the tools to design it yourself.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

A scale drawing on graph paper is really helpful.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

mmwood_1 said:


> A scale drawing on graph paper is really helpful.


What he said. Take a few pics and post them for us to take a look-see.
Draw up you basic idea and post it also.

Also, browse through HOUZZ and see if you can find something similar to what you want to build.

"Cabinet under stairs"

EDIT: OOPS! I see you only have a couple of posts. Find some threads to post replies to to get you post count up. You may need ten or more posts before you can post up to 5 images.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Stairs to the left or stairs to the right?
That would help also.

http://www.houzz.com/photos/4615565/Under-Stairs-Cabinet-traditional-basement-manchester-nh


----------



## mseason (Jan 22, 2015)

*Under Stairs Layout*

Here is a picture of the layout. When facing, the short edge is on the right. Can I make this 3 dimensional?


----------



## mseason (Jan 22, 2015)

This is basically what I would like to create.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

With 6 feet on the wall, it looks like you could build the two cabinets shown and trim them out. They are simple carcases turned sideways. The only exception is the angle that must be cut. 

Lots of potential storage there. I can see why you want to do a project like that.

And maybe incorporate some hidden storage behind the pullouts.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I dont know about "simple" lol. but sure

Id start by opening up your staircase, frame out the usable space that you can work with.

Id use sketchup to make a blank and then design the dimensions of your pull outs within that area.

Im not sure what slides you would use for such a long draw and heavy weight.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

They make extra heavy duty full extension slides.
http://www.rockler.com/accuride-hea...oDwSJe4rXpoQvqwJRr85TAuDb86CCEaSnCxoCmjrw_wcB


----------



## mseason (Jan 22, 2015)

Great feedback! What about building 3 individual boxes that can be dropped in? This way I don't have to do much work under the steps, can limit the length of time there is "a mess" in the house...


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

well for sure, you will make the drawers in the shop, but I think you need to open the wall to know what exactly your working with, lest you open it up and find out theres utilities running through the space that you have to work around.

Once you know the area you have to work with, you can design drawers that will fit. I might go as far as to fabricate your slide mounts and such, so your working with a known anchor. THe drawers would be trivial at that point.


----------

